# 3G .. video call



## choudang (Mar 3, 2011)

guys .. right now i m in total confusion ... 

i am able to receive video call but not able to make it ... tried everything but still having "*check network services*".

reliance cust care is filled by some f****** idiots, first they have said e66 is not a 3g phn, even N8 and yet more to come, south ex is not in new delhi, in delhi, ghaziabad is in new delhi. at last, they said VC is only in same network, even airtel too. 

now point is that, i am receiving VC from aircel and bsnl, if VC is only available in same network, how come aircel and bsnl calls are getting thru to another network?

now back to my point, is there any other settings need to configured to make VC, i don't think to cuz i am receiving VC.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

Try asking them to send you 3G settings. Same was the issue with me in MTNL - I could receive video calls, but not able to make.

I didn't used to think that video calling is related to my 3G network settings (I still don't think so and might be wrong), but asking MTNL to send me actually solved the problem.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

yup most probably settings

why dont you use BSNL? Lot cheaper..


----------



## choudang (Mar 4, 2011)

@ttf, i know that BSNL is cheap and even aircel is also in 3G in ghy, 2 bsnl and 1 aircel.. thats enough @home. again, i won't be able to use other service providers as per my company policy  , hence using pre-paid of reliance, not mtnl  

@ico, most interesting info that i have got from reliance that N8 and E66 both are not 3G supported but you can surf in 3G  and few areas are not under 3G coverage as new delhi is a part of Ghaziabad 

actually i have tried to get the 3G settings by sending ALL to 51111 but got a reply that settings for 3G is not available for this model. all new nokia firmwares has been updated with country specific service provider settings, so i have the settings for reliance and when i cross checked, found both 2G and 3G settings are same. 

will try today again after googling around for 3G settings.......

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

update: .. vc successful @AirTel .. and its getting thru to various service provider (aircel/bsnl - guwahati, reliance - delhi)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

@choudang: 3G Settings are same for all models in reliance.....so can ask ur frnd to transfer u the 3G setting of reliance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

> @choudang: 3G Settings are same
> for all models in reliance.....so can
> ask ur frnd to transfer u the 3G
> setting of reliance



I dont think thatz possible coz I tried to forward setting and there is no option to forward


----------



## choudang (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks ttf & getsu

there are no other settings for 3G, it is same as 2G [mobile office (airtel) or netconnect (rcom)]. only we have to select  *UTMS* or *Dual Mood* for 3G, thats all ... successfully tested with Airtel_delhi (inbound and outbound) to diff service providers, but outbound VC still not successful with reliance.  you may ask CC and they will inform you that VC is only in same network.... but  its happen only in india


----------



## deva_14_2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello Friends,

 There is no relationship between 3G internet services and 3G Video calling. We can make Video Call without activation the 3G internet services on the phone, i already checked this lot of times in BSNL and MTNL networks. I also get knowns that the new network operator, who launch their services for 3G recently, are facing Video Calling issue. It is only because they are still under development stage, their 3G implemetation was not completed, but they officialy launched their services in this competative market in closing of FY 2010-2011.

    All the issue has been solved while the implementation of 3G services will applied to all BTS of the circle. Also, if you remeber that TRAI already asked to baneed Video calling services on december, but still its running, even after the TRAI, Airtel all TV Advs are showing Video calling services fo its 3G. May till Mid of may all the operator colloborate for Video calling service.


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys u really think using Video call is of any worth?
Well obviously until unless u dun wanna see ur gf flashing her tits on the cam 

Ok coming to the point i really hate this Video Calling thing for 2 reasons.
First the quality sucks no matter what cell or connection u use its all the same and second problem is its quite embarrassing actually looks n feels gay  i mean imagine u called ur friend n he is looking at ur face n u looking him.. It sucks 

Well obviously most people will differ from me cos its a new technology(rather very old but we getting it now so new only) n everyone is excited abt it but seriously guys if u have a 3g phone go ahead n make most of it now.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 10, 2011)

v4u_luv2004 said:


> Guys u really think using Video call is of any worth?
> Well obviously until unless u dun wanna see ur gf flashing her tits on the cam
> 
> Ok coming .



lol wish your words come true some day. Awesome Idea


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

v4u_luv2004 said:


> Ok coming to the point i really hate this Video Calling thing for 2 reasons.
> First the quality sucks no matter what cell or connection u use its all the same and second problem is its quite embarrassing actually looks n feels gay  i mean imagine u called ur friend n he is looking at ur face n u looking him.. It sucks



Buddy "Video Calling" is good in Apple Facetime or Skype Video chat


----------



## choudang (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ ha ha ha, skype is granted by VC is not ... lol. 



deva_14_2 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> There is no relationship between 3G internet services and 3G Video calling. We can make Video Call without activation the 3G internet services on the phone, i already checked this lot of times in BSNL and MTNL networks. I also get knowns that the new network operator, who launch their services for 3G recently, are facing Video Calling issue. It is only because they are still under development stage, their 3G implemetation was not completed, but they officialy launched their services in this competative market in closing of FY 2010-2011.
> 
> All the issue has been solved while the implementation of 3G services will applied to all BTS of the circle. Also, if you remeber that TRAI already asked to baneed Video calling services on december, but still its running, even after the TRAI, Airtel all TV Advs are showing Video calling services fo its 3G. May till Mid of may all the operator colloborate for Video calling service.



dear mate, be informed that major telecom providers has already launched the 3G service.

one thing more, video calling and data browsing both are diff, you may not subscribe the data part, but until and unless you are in 3G HLR profile, you can not make video call, hence you need to subscribe 3G service. let me give you an expl, you may have Airtel Live / MMS [no cost, only downloaded contents will be charged, third party browsing charge applicable] without having GPRS service called Mobile Office [monthly charges applicable]


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 10, 2011)

v4u_luv2004 said:


> Guys u really think using Video call is of any worth?
> Well obviously until unless u dun wanna see ur gf flashing her tits on the cam
> 
> Ok coming to the point i really hate this Video Calling thing for 2 reasons.
> First the quality sucks no matter what cell or connection u use its all the same and second problem is its quite embarrassing actually looks n feels gay  i mean imagine u called ur friend n he is looking at ur face n u looking him.. It sucks



I feel sorry for you that you couldn't find any better use of it. I have taken video calls for business purpose (interviewing a couple of times) and personal (my parents and in-laws feel elated when  they see me and their grand-daughter anytime on demand).

Ohh and about quality...well it doesn't suck. We always get smooth video. I am on BSNL btw


----------



## choudang (Mar 10, 2011)

it feels good when you do a video call every week with parents and other family members who are staying 1250 miles away from you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

choudang said:


> it feels good when you do a video call every week with parents and other family members who are staying 1250 miles away from you.



Dil toh Jeb main rakha hain


----------



## choudang (Mar 10, 2011)

jeans main  :green:


----------

